# Bmx parts needed?



## rlhender (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone looking for something BMX related?   I have a bunch of bikes and parts I would like to move.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 10, 2011)

PM me a part's list of all that you have.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Post the list of parts!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 11, 2011)

1973rx3 said:


> Post the list of parts!




Who me or rlhender?? I have too meany to list


----------



## rlhender (Dec 12, 2011)

*sold*

All BMX Bikes and parts sold... 

Rick


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 12, 2011)

rlhender said:


> All BMX Bikes and parts sold...
> 
> Rick




I don't get it,what Sold?? post pics or it didn't happen


----------



## jackomeano (Jan 10, 2012)

*Bmx brakes*

Hello,
Im looking for a set of u-brakes for 990 posts.


----------

